

Ask HN: GRE Subject Test Math - danecjensen

Has anyone on here studied for the Math GRE.  If so, any suggestion of material to study from or what to focus on. Thanks.
======
araneae
Yes. It's super easy- a 780 is 90th percentile, and an 800 is 94th percentile.

The best thing you really can do are practice tests. Just to warn you though,
the Kaplan etc. pre-tests are actually much more difficult than their regular
practice tests, and the regular practice tests are more difficult than the
regular exam.

This way, you will always do better on the actual exam than on the practice
tests, and this will make you believe that studying helped, which is actually
doesn't.

The only accurate measure of how well you'll do are the practice tests given
to you by the actual GRE people, and you'll get a disk of those a month or so
before your exam, in the mail.

~~~
gms
Are you sure you're talking about the maths subject GRE? Not the regular math
section on the standard GRE?

~~~
araneae
I'm not sure at all. You should have said it was the subject GRE in the
original post! I was talking about the section on the regular GRE.

I took the biology subject GRE, and tanked it. So I can't be much help here.

------
ramanujan
The main thing that you might not have at your fingertips is basic abstract
algebra (groups, rings, fields). I'm assuming you know ODE, PDE, linear
algebra and other things from an engineering centric education.

------
gms
Brush up on your calc.

